

Upcoming community for Math, Physics and CS lovers - First Look - functionspace
http://blog.functionspace.org/

======
functionspace
Founder of Function Space here. Function Space aims to provide deeper
understanding in Math, Physics and Computer Science with the help of a
dedicated community, apps and books. Today we're sharing the core concepts and
screens of the community. We hope you like them! :)

------
tharshan09
I like the idea! Sounds like there is an opportunity for a nice community. Are
you looking for extra developers to help out with your project? Sounds like an
interesting project to work on.

~~~
functionspace
Absolutely!! We're looking for some developers! Send a mail at - aditgupta at
functionspace.org or reach us through the contact form on our blog. :)

